# ممكن الرسم البياني للدائره الكهربائيه للنافوره الراقصه او النافوره الموسيقيه ؟!



## MEENA (4 نوفمبر 2010)

_الســـلام عليكـــم ..

عندي مشروع انشاء النافوره الراقصه او النافوره الموسيقه ولكنني لم استطع ايجاد الرســم البياني للدائره الكهربائيه .. بحثت في كل مكان وما حصلت الا الفيديو .!!.

اذا عندكم الرسم البياني ممكن تعطوني اياه او تساعدوني على ايجاده ؟!!
 ... لاهنتوا جميعا :84:_


----------



## فائق حمادي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

MEENA قال:


> _الســـلام عليكـــم .._
> 
> _عندي مشروع انشاء النافوره الراقصه او النافوره الموسيقه ولكنني لم استطع ايجاد الرســم البياني للدائره الكهربائيه .. بحثت في كل مكان وما حصلت الا الفيديو .!!._
> 
> ...


Long time a go I have been implementing this project I could't remeber the exact circuit and technology of 30 years ago quite differ than now
Any way the idea is to make preamplifier then split the audio input to three diffrent frequencies Lo Mediam and Hi, let say Lo from 20Hz to 3.5Khz by using Lo filter then the medium frequency by using mid range filter of rang 3.75kHz to 8.5Khz and the last Hi filter from 8.75Khz and up
the out put of each filter need to be rectified and converted to DC the level of the DC voltage directly proportional to the center frequency of each filter stage 
(plus/minus delta fo) and apply the voltage to a linear valve that change the opening of the valve according to the frequency
I am expecting a new technology that have more sophisticated solution may be my old idea will help you
I used at that time a filter called Twin T by usinf LM741 op amplifier.
regards,​


----------



## فائق حمادي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

فائق حمادي قال:


> Long time a go I have been implementing this project I could't remeber the exact circuit and technology of 30 years ago quite differ than now​
> 
> Any way the idea is to make preamplifier then split the audio input to three diffrent frequencies Lo Mediam and Hi, let say Lo from 20Hz to 3.5Khz by using Lo filter then the medium frequency by using mid range filter of rang 3.75kHz to 8.5Khz and the last Hi filter from 8.75Khz and up
> the out put of each filter need to be rectified and converted to DC the level of the DC voltage directly proportional to the center frequency of each filter stage
> ...


 
Here is the Frequency response curves


----------



## سناء سام (7 نوفمبر 2010)

حلوة الفكرة بس ما عندي معلومات 
بتمنى تحصل على المعلومات التي تحتاجها


----------



## MEENA (10 نوفمبر 2010)

فائق حمادي قال:


> here is the frequency response curves


 


يعطيكـــ العــــافيـــــة استاذ فائق حمادي 
وجزاكــ ربي الف خير


----------



## MEENA (10 نوفمبر 2010)

سناء سام قال:


> حلوة الفكرة بس ما عندي معلومات
> بتمنى تحصل على المعلومات التي تحتاجها


 
تســـلميـــن سنـــاء =)
فعلاا انا مرره متحمســـه للمشرووع هذاا و الاستاذ فائق ما قصر 
يعطيكــم العـــافيه جميعااا


----------



## فائق حمادي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

MEENA قال:


> تســـلميـــن سنـــاء =)
> فعلاا انا مرره متحمســـه للمشرووع هذاا و الاستاذ فائق ما قصر
> يعطيكــم العـــافيه جميعااا


s
Dear Friend 
It is my pleasure to aid for any further information 
Good Luck​


----------



## سناء سام (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت تخبرنا وين صرت بالمشروع لانو بجد المشروع بشوق


----------



## MEENA (9 فبراير 2011)

للاسف تم رفض المشروع .. لانه محتاج شغل كثييير وكان بياخذ وقت طويل و غير كذا المخطط اللي لقيته ل هذا المشروع يحتاج PLC 
وانا ادرس هندسة كمبيوتر مادرست شي عنها ولا عن الميكروكنترولر ..فكان لازم اختار شي بسيط و اخترت مشروع سيركت سهل جدا عن Micro Fm Transmitter 
السيركت كانت بسيطه جدا بس لفت الانتباه اكثر من المشاريع الاخرى =)


----------



## MEENA (9 فبراير 2011)

فائق حمادي قال:


> s
> Dear Friend
> It is my pleasure to aid for any further information
> 
> Good Luck​


 

ensha allah i will do it as a senior project 
Thank you so much =)


----------



## فائق حمادي (11 فبراير 2011)

MEENA قال:


> ensha allah i will do it as a senior project
> Thank you so much =)


 
Good luck​


----------



## shweker (3 فبراير 2012)

المهندس فائق
كيف يمكن التواصل معك؟
اريد آخد رأيك في شغلة


----------



## nedal1986 (17 يونيو 2013)

مرحبا
اريد ان اعمل انافورة الراقصه عندي بالبيت هل من احد يساعدني
اريد التجهيزات و المواد و المخططات للدوائر
ارجو الرد و شكرا


----------

